# Rash while handling bearded dragon



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my first bearded dragon just over a week ago every time I handle her I get red blotches wherever she has touched me they don't itch and cause me no distress so far, the blotches don't last very long 

Does anyone no what these could be my understanding was u can't be allergic to beardes I'm not allergic to any other animal or anything else 

Any ideas 

Thanks


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, it might be were her claws touch the skin and leave little pin marks.


----------



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi no its not that she is a baby and quite skittish so the first time I held her I put her on my chest with my hand over top of her and stroked her head gently and she fell asleep and the rash kinda spread across my chest I'm not letting her run around on me at moment she's jumpy and skittish don't want her jumping on floor and losing her


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Are you by any chance using a disinfectant hand rub before or after handling her? If you are it could be an allergy to that. Ive never heard of anyone having an allergy to a dragon but it is possible. If it is an allergy it may ease as your body desensatises or unfortunately it may get worst. In that case you would need to talk to your doc. You could wear something like thin cotton gloves while handling her as a temporary solution. Let us know how you get on please, its unusual and quite interesting. A final thought...a number of people have allergies to feeder insects including mealies. If your feeding at the same time as handling its worth consideration.

Posted before your mention of the rash on your chest. It does sound like dragon allergy.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Mal said:


> Posted before your mention of the rash on your chest. It does sound like dragon allergy.


Allergic to what...skin?


----------



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't been using anything on my hands but hot water before handling her 

I handle roaches and crickets often and they have no affect on me it's just when I handle my beardie 

I will let u no if it gets worse but at the moment the rash isn't itchy and causes me no bother and disappears quickley

I just found it strange and wondered if it had happened to anyone else


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Have a read of this, apparently it can be quite common.

Allergies to Reptiles and Herp-Keeping Products


----------



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

Thankyou for the info 

Ill keep this updated and let everyone no what happens x


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I get a small red blotchy rash that itches after handling my beardie along my forearms i thought it may just be from his claws or spikes though.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Veyron said:


> Allergic to what...skin?


Yes allergic to reptile skin. All sorts of things can trigger allergies and its often something very simple. Reptile.skin is different to human skin so its not unreasonable to think the OPs body reacts in what sounds like a typical allergic response.


----------

